# Aging Process Question



## Artwo (May 13, 2018)

Newbe here........

I'm doing some research into my first cheese smoke. I've got my cheeses picked out, some flavors from reading some of these posts. Got the temp down, 60 to 65 degrees. I'll be using a 12 inch smoke tube with Traeger apple pellets, planning on a 4 hour smoke. Where I'm lacking in the process is the aging process. I'm planning on a 4 to 6 week age, but where do you do it at? In the refrigerator? A dark cool space? Where do you age your cheese?

Thanks


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 13, 2018)

Fridge.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2018)

OOOooops, I thought you were talking about me (*Aging Process *Question).

Yes--In the Fridge.

Bear


----------



## goldendogs (May 13, 2018)

best to vacuum seal them and throw them in the fridge


----------



## gmc2003 (May 13, 2018)

Veggie draw in the bottom of the fridge.

Chris


----------



## bregent (May 13, 2018)

Personally, I would not use Traeger pellets as they are not 100% flavor wood. Find some real apple pellets before you invest the time into this. If possible, use a long length of flex tubing to separate the smoke tube from your smoke box.


----------



## Artwo (May 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I figured it would be aging in the frig, just wanted to be sure since I've not done any yet. Going to be selecting/buying some cheese soon and plan to do a batch as soon as the weather cools down a bit.........

Thanks again........


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 14, 2018)

I've got about 50 blocks vacuum sealed in the crisper drawer of my beer fridge. Did a couple good size smokes while it was still cold out and should hopefully last me until fall when I am able to do it again.

What are you going to smoke it in? I use my amazen tray and place it directly in my MES40 without turning it on. Results have been great.

Good luck let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Artwo (May 14, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I've got about 50 blocks vacuum sealed in the crisper drawer of my beer fridge. Did a couple good size smokes while it was still cold out and should hopefully last me until fall when I am able to do it again.
> 
> What are you going to smoke it in? I use my amazen tray and place it directly in my MES40 without turning it on. Results have been great.
> 
> Good luck let us know how it turns out!


I have an old burnt out Little Chief smoker that I was going to use with a smoke tube I just got. The little Chief still has all the racks so it would be very easy to do in it............


----------



## SonnyE (May 14, 2018)

Mine gets aged about like Boxed Wine...
Vintage Thursday.

I like to snack on it so it tends to evaporate before it ages much.
And no, I do not stick my pinky finger up when drinking a can of cold beer either.

I'm so crude, I freeze mine. :eek:


----------

